# Baby Crib Build



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

1st baby due July 5, 2012! With my history of projects taking a little too long I decided to get started. Actually, started a few weeks ago just getting around to putting some pics up. So here goes...
a trip to Lowes for select pine







laying out the leg patterns







gluing the legs to get the desired thickness







rough cut legs


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Decided to build with dowels so we began to drill holes, holes and more holes.
The bottom rail all the way around the crib







the slats for the foot board with dowels getting ready for first dry fit







first dry fit fo the head board







then headboard and foot board


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*More Progress!*

Decided not to go to the office yesterday and work on the crib. Made pretty good progress.
Finally got the legs to final shape and test fit front to back







With the legs on the head board and foot board







finally, starting to look like a baby crib. At this point awaiting inspection by mommy to be.


----------



## Turn2 (Jan 13, 2012)

Congratulations on the news of your baby. I was asked by my daughter-in-law to make a crib... I got excited thinking this may be their way of letting me know something - no - just planning ahead down the road a couple of years! I bought the plans for the crib she wanted - a round one! Good luck on your building....pics look good.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking great man. Congrats on new baby. My two favorite builds were the cribs I made for my grandbabies. You are making a beautiful heirloom.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Looking good 
mom approved yet?


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

GROOVY said:


> Looking good
> mom approved yet?


Yeah, I second that, did she say good to go?, cause I'm tapping my foot over here waiting for an update.

Sent from my Galaxy Tab using Woodworking Talk


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

that's great. nice design. what finish willl you use?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Definitely looking great. Very nice work.


----------



## Tucker43 (Sep 8, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks guys for all the compliments!


oldmacnut said:


> Yeah, I second that, did she say good to go?, cause I'm tapping my foot over here waiting for an update.


Remember, I started by saying that my projects sometimes take a little while to finish:laughing:.Yep, Mommy to be approved, she loved it when she saw it!
However, I will not get to work on it again until this weekend.
@desertforest "what finish willl you use?" I plan on using wipe on poly at this point. However, that may change before I get there.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

Looks great! can't wait to see it finished!


----------



## 6SpeedSD (Jan 21, 2011)

Like everyone says, that looks great! I like the design of it. Congrats on the baby as well. We are expecting #2 at the end of March. I've considered building a crib for him, but haven't talked myself into it yet.


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

Looking good. That's a nice design. Are you working form some purchased plans? One thing to keep in mind when it comes to finished pine is if you are going to stain it you'll want to use a pre-stain to prevent blotchiness. 

My wife is due just a week or so after yours and I to have a reputation for being a bit pokey. (still finishing up Christmas gift) I'm getting started with a cradle from a 1986 Woodsmith mag now so I won't be under the gun for the crib by the due date. The cradle will be cherry and the convertible crib will be curly maple.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry in the delay for not updating this thread I have not got to do much in the last few days so no real progess has been made on the crib.


MaxPower said:


> Looking good. That's a nice design. Are you working form some purchased plans?


I needed to know measurements and such so I bought the CNCR1 plans from Plans Design (plansd.com). However, I have modified the legs and some other parts to fit a design that my wife found online at rosenberry rooms. 
Should you decide to build a crib and to purchase plans from plans design SCRAP the "full size" patterns from the get go and just use the measurements on the plans and pictures. Because the full size plans were not full size.


----------



## MaxPower (Dec 19, 2011)

Plans are best thought of as guides. Everyone has their own specific needs and these magazine or online plans are just there to help. The more experienced you get as a woodworker the less you rely on them. I've decided on a convertible bed from Wood Mag store. I'm not sure if it has any "full size" patterns or not. The convertible concept is hard to beat. Seems like it"ll save you lots of money down the road. 

http://www.woodstore.net/3bedforallag.html


Good luck to you as your project progresses.


----------



## chriskoww (Jun 6, 2011)

First off, the crib looks great! I too am in the process of making a crib, and will probably be asking many questions in the near future. I'm thinking cherry or figured cherry with a dye in lieu of stain and shellac. Great job


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*Finally, more progress*

I finally got some visible work done. I have rounded all the corners of the slats and pieces that are visible. I have the head board and foot board glued up and now working on the top rails and side pieces.
Here is the back top rail dry fit. From this point it will be shaped to a flowing curve to match the top of the rails. The front is basically the same only it makes a complete circle. I could not hold it dry and take pic sorry, I'll get one after I glue it up.








This is with the side top rails sitting in place to mark and cut the side slats. 








Here the side slats have been cut, edges rounded, and holes drilled for the dowels. Just trying to match up the dowel holes in the top rail.


----------



## GoIrish (Jan 29, 2012)

You kids will really appreciate this. Ours held up through two kids. Used Everclear to mix up the shellac so it was an edible finish. Both turned out to be chewers so it was worth the extra cost.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

looks good some shaping ahead I see...... how are the top rail slats /pieces joined.... ?


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

GROOVY said:


> how are the top rail slats /pieces joined.... ?


I have joined everything with dowels.
After working alot lately, I finally got some more work done on this crib. I put another band around the bottom of the crib. I have all the holes drilled for the cross dowels and connector bolts. After a long day today, I have all the building completed! All that I have left is shaping the front rail, final sanding and finishing.


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Preacherman, the crib is coming along real nice. :thumbsup: I wanted to build one for our first grandson but my shop was far from ready to undertake anything so I bought one.

Are you using a crib hardware kit or are you fixing the mattress in one spot?


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

Nice work. I like the curves and the different height front and back rails. Very nice. You're doing a great job.


----------



## Woodenhorse (May 24, 2011)

Wonderful design and it looks like it's coming along nicely. Well done!


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Carvel Loafer said:


> Are you using a crib hardware kit or are you fixing the mattress in one spot?


 I bought plans that suggest a cheaper way to adjust the height of the mattress. Instead of buying hardware and spring set up I am going to use their method. It is simple corner braces and plywood for the mattress base. I will see how this works, however I may change it and buy a hardware kit. But there are going to be three adjustment points just like any adjustable crib.


----------



## dirtred9 (Oct 27, 2011)

Preacherman, where did yogurt the plans? I have my crib design down but the thing that is driving me crazy is how to create a base for the mattress... Preferably adjustable in height.


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

dirtred9 said:


> Preacherman, where did you get the plans? I have my crib design down but the thing that is driving me crazy is how to create a base for the mattress... Preferably adjustable in height.


I bought these plans: http://woodworking.ecrater.com/p/7031271/convertible-sleigh-style-crib-woodworking

However, I just used these plans as a rough guide to give me the correct measurments for the crib mattress and slat spacing and a few things like that. I personalized the crib a considerable amount. If you purchase plans from this site watch the full size patterns, they are not truly full size.
As far as adjustable height mattress base I am going to use their method. It is very simple just use corner braces and a piece of plywood. You place three( you could add more if you want) threaded inserts into each corner to have adjustable height.
I will take a better pic to show how this works when I get to work on the crib again. The wife is try to decide on a color for this thing and there are sample pieces all over my garage.


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

preacherman... Make sure to check the mattress 27" X 52" VS the crib opening measurements !! mine I found is too large !!! I almost drilled the holes per plan, but decided to check the "fit" with the support I purchased .... I will be updating my thread in plans & design ..


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

*Finally finished this project!*

Well after way too many things getting in the way, I finally have this crib finished and assembled in the baby room. I finished with puritan pine to match the dresser/changing table I also built and finished with wipe on poly acrylic. 
This is my biggest project to date and I am fairly happy with how it turned out. I have some goof ups but I hid most of them. This was certainly a learning experience.















Sorry the pics are a little fuzzy because they are from my phone.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Goof ups !!!!! That's un expectable. We're are own worst critic. Looks nice on my phone. Lol


----------



## Chaincarver Steve (Jul 30, 2011)

It really turned out great! Beautiful work, sir. Awesome pattern too.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

Where did you get those plans? I love that! And loved how yours turned out! My wife is pregnant and wants me to build one


----------



## preacherman (Nov 29, 2011)

Dwillems26 said:


> Where did you get those plans? I love that! And loved how yours turned out! My wife is pregnant and wants me to build one


Thanks!
I purchased plans from plansnow.com there is a link early in this thread. However, I would NOT reccommend anyone purchase any plans from this company. I had problems with the patterns and measurements, they were not correct. Also, Groovy has a thread in plans and design forum and had problems with his as well also purchased from this company.
My wife found a crib she like online and I just used the plans to get me close then designed the rest based on what she wanted.


----------



## 27207 (Jan 25, 2012)

preacherman said:


> Thanks!
> I purchased plans from plansnow.com there is a link early in this thread. However, I would NOT reccommend anyone purchase any plans from this company. I had problems with the patterns and measurements, they were not correct. Also, Groovy has a thread in plans and design forum and had problems with his as well also purchased from this company.
> My wife found a crib she like online and I just used the plans to get me close then designed the rest based on what she wanted.


Thanks preacherman. I apologize for asking again. I just went though your thread and found two times where you referenced the plans lol. But i'm thinking I might do the same thing you did, buy the plans for a guide and adjust as I go. I've only found plans for two crib designs, and even though these aren't up to par, I do like this crib more. And your completion is perfect timing for me deciding as well. 

In my haste of finding plans I failed to congratulate you on the pregnancy! So congratulations! I'm sure down the road your child will cherish this crib/bed. you've done an excellent job!


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

A beautiful finished crib, Preachermsn. I see no flaws and I'm sure your wife and baby will love it. Man, you can pass that down for generations of preachermen!!


----------



## GROOVY (Apr 27, 2008)

Man that turned out great, I really like the finish.


----------

